# Roommate And Boyfriend Arrested, Charged In Murder Of Clark Atlanta Student



## Always~Wear~Joy (Nov 10, 2019)

*The man whom a Georgia college student reported for unwanted kissing and touching before she went missing has been charged with murder in her death, along with the student’s roommate, police said Saturday.*






*Barron Brantley and his girlfriend, Jordyn Jones, both 21, are in custody after one of them led investigators to the body of 21-year-old Alexis Crawford in a Georgia park *on Friday, according to the Atlanta Police Department. A medical examiner determined that Crawford died of asphyxiation.






Friday’s discovery gave “one of the saddest conclusions possible” to the search for the Clark Atlanta University student, who was reported missing Nov. 1, Atlanta Police Chief Erika Shields told reporters.






*Days before she went missing, on Oct. 27, Crawford told authorities that Brantley had rubbed her shoulder with his hand and kissed her on the neck as they drank together*, according to a police report. Crawford told police Brantley said he’d mistaken her for his girlfriend — Crawford’s roommate, Jones.

Crawford said she entered a restroom by herself after Brantley followed her to her room, according to the report.

*Jones told police that she found Crawford locked inside the bathroom wearing only a bra, the report states. It’s unclear exactly when Jones found her roommate. The Oct. 27 report said authorities also recovered a “pair of cut panties” in the restroom.*

According to the report, Jones recalled Crawford’s saying she had passed out and was unsure what happened. Crawford said she did not remember Brantley’s being in the bathroom with her, according to the report. Brantley said he did not have sex with Crawford, Jones told police.







*Crawford was taken to Grady Memorial Hospital in Atlanta for a rape examination*, the police report said.











_Roommates IG_

*After Crawford’s disappearance, Jones told investigators that she was not “on speaking terms” with her roommate because of a “separate incident” that is not detailed, according to a missing-person report. The report also refers to an unspecified “separate incident” that allegedly occurred on Oct. 26, noting that friends said Crawford hadn’t been comfortable sleeping in her bedroom and had moved to the living room since that day.*

Family members said they last heard from Crawford on Oct. 30, police documents state. Crawford’s mother said her daughter was laughing and “in good spirits” in their last conversation via FaceTime.

On Monday, family members gathered at Atlanta police headquarters to plead for the community’s help in finding Crawford — a young woman from Athens, Ga., “who’s got her whole life ahead of her,” the Rev. Markel Hutchins, a community leader, said at the tearful news conference.
​


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 10, 2019)

This one really hurts. Sigh.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 10, 2019)

When I first heard this story I assumed the roommate led the police to the body but if she was out of town I guess it was her boyfriend. What in the world happened before this young woman died for it to turn out this way?


----------



## GinnyP (Nov 10, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> When I first heard this story I assumed the roommate led the police to the body but if she was out of town I guess it was her boyfriend. What in the world happened before this young woman died for it to turn out this way?


Is this guy a student?


----------



## Laela (Nov 10, 2019)

This is a sad one all around..such a beautiful girl. For for them to just dump her in a park like that. Sickening


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 10, 2019)

GinnyP said:


> Is this guy a student?


Idk. None of the info I’ve seen online mentioned him being a student so I’m guessing he’s not.


----------



## moneychaser (Nov 10, 2019)

I have been following this story because it makes me so fearful for when I send my kids off to school.

Apparently the boyfriend raped her a few days prior while she was drunk.   She filed a police complaint and even went to the hospital to have a rape kit done.  She still stayed in the apartment afterwards afraid to sleep in her bedroom and didn’t tell her family what happened.

The boyfriend was on parole and has a long rap sheet.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 10, 2019)

moneychaser said:


> I have been following this story because it makes me so fearful for when I send my kids off to school.


My 20 year old sister is begging my parents to let her live on campus and stories like this are one reason why my mom doesn't want her to. She briefly lived on campus this past summer and ended up having to change rooms from a girl who brought her boyfriend to live in the apartment with them and was sharing their room.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 10, 2019)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> My 20 year old sister is begging my parents to let her live on campus and stories like this are one reason why my mom doesn't want her to. She briefly lived on campus this past summer and ended up having to change rooms from a girl who brought her boyfriend to live in the apartment with them and was sharing their room.


The girl wasn’t staying on campus. She and the roommate had an apartment a mile away.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 10, 2019)

moneychaser said:


> I have been following this story because it makes me so fearful for when I send my kids off to school.
> 
> Apparently the boyfriend raped her a few days prior while she was drunk.   She filed a police complaint and even went to the hospital to have a rape kit done.  She still stayed in the apartment afterwards afraid to sleep in her bedroom and didn’t tell her family what happened.
> 
> The boyfriend was on parole and has a long rap sheet.



I don't understand the logic of going to college and dating a felon instead of any number of eligible, upwardly mobile guys on your campus. But then when said felon assaults your roommate, you help him kill her so that he doesn't go to jail again, instead of, I don't know...dumping him?


----------



## LostInAdream (Nov 10, 2019)

This is heart breaking! I couldn’t imagine what this girl last days were like. To be assaulted in your own home and then murdered a few days later. Prayers to her loved ones.

My little sister started Clark Atlanta this fall and there’s been so many stories in the news about this school. I’m not a worrying type but I want her to transfer to a closer school like next semester.


----------



## moneychaser (Nov 10, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> I don't understand the logic of going to college and dating a felon instead of any number of eligible, upwardly mobile guys on your campus. But then when said felon assaults your roommate, you help him kill her so that he doesn't go to jail again, instead of, I don't know...dumping him?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 10, 2019)

LostInAdream said:


> This is heart breaking! I couldn’t imagine what this girl last days were like. To be assaulted in your own home and then murdered a few days later. Prayers to her loved ones.
> 
> My little sister started Clark Atlanta this fall and there’s been so many stories in the news about this school. I’m not a worrying type but I want her to transfer to a closer school like next semester.


What other stories did you hear?


----------



## LostInAdream (Nov 10, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> What other stories did you hear?



There was a shooting at the start of the semester 4 students were injured at a block party.
https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/2070079001


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Nov 10, 2019)

moneychaser said:


>



Nothing about him says 'Date me'. These are the kind of men that you run from.

I never wanted roommates in college. I used to stay overnight with my sister in her grad dorm and some of those women were strange. I like myself well enough to live by myself.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 10, 2019)

How do you just throw your bright and promising life away over a piece of  so willingly?! I would’ve never believed how common it is for people to succumb to such idiocy until I started watching episodes of “For My Man” on TVOne. Jordyn’s IG is private now but they were saying on the radio how on her page she was a big proponent of women being protected against sexual assault, survivors coming forward, etc. but then she turns around and does this to her roommate. Crazy how murder for a lot of people seems to be as simple as fixing a bowl of cereal these days and it’s scary. They both look cold and unremorseful in their mug shots. Like yeah we did it and we’d do it again. Be careful ladies and please never underestimate the ability of someone close to you to screw you over.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 10, 2019)

I think the boyfriend assaulted her and then attacked her when he found out she went to the police. He probably didn't intend to kill her but his obvious anger management issues got the best of him. (Or maybe he intended to kill her and might've gotten away with it since there's no indication her body would've been found otherwise.) My gut tells me the girlfriend/roommate never saw his brutality firsthand until then and was either afraid to intervene or was unsuccessful. Either way she could've gone to the police right after it happened or done something to prevent the sexual assault unless he drugged them both. Another possibility is she's the jealous type and believed it was consensual and that caused a riff between the two women. 

I saw something online about how Alexis invited her home for the holiday and it really broke my heart that she could be that close to someone who would do her dirty like this. We've all trusted the wrong people but not with these consequences. It's just so sad. It sounds like she hadn't told her family about the assault either. Can you imagine your daughter going missing and then learning that she was assaulted by someone she knew and that person ends up being a suspect in her murder along with someone she thought was a friend? It's like multiple stabs at the heart for her family.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Nov 10, 2019)

This breaks my heart my roommates looked out for me being 1000 miles away from home. I don’t understand. Such a tragedy .


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 11, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> When I first heard this story I assumed the roommate led the police to the body but if she was out of town I guess it was her boyfriend. What in the world happened before this young woman died for it to turn out this way?



Her roommate was jealous because her boyfriend was hitting on the victim.  And, instead of her holding him responsible, she decided to take it out on the victim.  Hood Logic 101!  Just throw both of these fiends away!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 11, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> I don't understand the logic of going to college and dating a felon instead of any number of eligible, upwardly mobile guys on your campus. But then when said felon assaults your roommate, you help him kill her so that he doesn't go to jail again, instead of, I don't know...dumping him?



As I said, Hood Logic 101!


----------



## GinnyP (Nov 11, 2019)

I’m feeling all kinds of emotions right now.  This is so sad.


Black Ambrosia said:


> Idk. None of the info I’ve seen online mentioned him being a student so I’m guessing he’s not.


 These guys from the city that’s not in school or have ever attended the University preys on these innocent and naive girls during freshman year.
I am so upset


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 11, 2019)

What an awful, but unsurprising update.


----------



## Laela (Nov 11, 2019)

The circumstances surrounding her death is truly surprising to me. When I first saw the news of her missing, I was thinking she'd run off for a while or may had been abducted, a big problem in GA. 
But this is on another level... 



intellectualuva said:


> What an awful, but unsurprising update.


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 11, 2019)

Laela said:


> The circumstances surrounding her death is truly surprising to me. When I first saw the news of her missing, I was thinking she'd run off for a while or may had been abducted, a big problem in GA.
> But this is on another level...



I watch alot of true crime and its usually someone connected to the victim which is why I am not surprised.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 11, 2019)

GinnyP said:


> I’m feeling all kinds of emotions right now.  This is so sad.
> These guys from the city that’s not in school or have ever attended the University preys on these innocent and naive girls during freshman year.
> I am so upset


Inside and outside the school.  It's a repeat of high school in that way.  They will be targeted again when they are fresh out of college entering the workplace.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 11, 2019)

TrulyBlessed said:


> Jordyn’s IG is private now but they were saying on the radio how on her page she was a big proponent of women being protected against sexual assault, survivors coming forward, etc. but then she turns around and does this to her roommate.


A lot of women are like that until it is a man in their life (especially a romantic interest) doing the dirt.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Nov 12, 2019)

*Warrants reveal how Clark Atlanta student Alexis Crawford was killed*



By: Alexis Stevens, The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Updated: Nov 12, 2019 - 12:27 PM

ATLANTA - Clark Atlanta University student Alexis Crawford was strangled to death and her remains placed in a plastic bin and dumped in a park, according to Fulton County Superior Court documents released Tuesday.

[READ MORE: Here's everything to know about the Alexis Crawford murder]

Within hours of a late-night run for alcohol, Crawford and her roommate, Jordyn Jones, got into a physical fight inside their off-campus apartment, court documents state. Jones’ boyfriend, Barron Brantley, got involved in the fight, documents say.


The following day, Crawford’s family reported her missing to Atlanta police, who began the second investigation involving the college senior in less than a week. On Oct. 27, Crawford had reported to police that Brantley had sexually assaulted her in the apartment, according to an incident report.

As a result of the physical altercation, Barron Brantley  choked the victim until she was deceased,” an Atlanta Police Department report says. “Afterwards Jones and Brantley placed Alexis Crawford in a plastic bin and transported her body to Exchange Park in Decatur, GA, where they placed her body in the woods.”

After Crawford was reported missing, Jones told police she didn’t know her roommate’s whereabouts. But on Friday following a week-long search for Crawford, Brantley admitted to investigators he had choked and killed her, according to court documents. Crawford’s body was found Friday, Atlanta police said.

Brantley, 21, was arrested late Friday and charged with felony murder. Jones, also 21, was arrested Saturday morning and also charged with felony murder. Both were being held without bond Tuesday morning at the Fulton jail.


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm sure the fight was about him or her siding with him instead of her roommate who was likely assaulted by him. smh. 

I wish that poor girl would have slept on a friend's couch or something.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Nov 12, 2019)

So you destroyed your whole life for a no account man.  

What's the sentence for felony murder in Atlanta - life or the death penalty? 

Hope you think it was worth it a couple of years from now when reality hits you that prison will be your home for the rest of your life.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 12, 2019)

New details are saying after the boyfriend choked her, Jordyn put a black trash bag over her head and suffocated her until she stopped breathing. Poor girl was fighting hard for her life.


----------



## SoniT (Nov 12, 2019)

That's horrible. They both need to be in jail. I've been watching a lot of old Lifetime movies lately and this sounds like one of the plots. Sadly, it's real life. RIP Alexis Crawford.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 12, 2019)

This just gets worse and worse.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Nov 12, 2019)

This is so sad.....i want to say more..but I will leave it alone.  Thinking of Kenneka Jenkins.


----------



## 1QTPie (Nov 14, 2019)

It's interesting that we're assuming that Jordyn was influenced by this man.  They clearly are cut from the same cloth.  YUCK.   I really hope they receive life in prison.


----------



## Laela (Nov 20, 2019)

^^^ pretty little liar....

Btw, Alexis Crawford was laid to rest in Athens on Saturday.  God bless her family
#SayHerName


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 21, 2019)

She’s a piece of work! Nothing but evil just flowing all through her veins.



https://www.11alive.com/mobile/arti...721b9-8199-471d-8cea-8c1d339c1661?jwsource=cl


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 22, 2019)

TrulyBlessed said:


> She’s a piece of work! Nothing but evil just flowing all through her veins.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.11alive.com/mobile/arti...721b9-8199-471d-8cea-8c1d339c1661?jwsource=cl



This chick is a certified goon. I'm starting to think her choice in boyfriends was water seeking its own level.


----------



## Sally. (Nov 23, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> This chick is a certified goon. I'm starting to think her choice in boyfriends was water seeking its own level.


Yeah at first I was having sympathy thinking she just got caught up with the wrong guy or was manipulated into being an accomplice. But after the hearings and that she got into a physical fight with Alexis over this demon boyfriend of hers, it’s clear she’s mentally impaired. the fact that she left the boyfriend alone in her apartment with her roommate after he raped her and after she had spent time at the hospital with Alexis having a rape kit performed, the fact that she retrieved a plastic bag to put over her friends face to suffocate her, the fact that she dropped the body in a park, went to sleep and then later to a party like nothing happened and then proceeded to post missing fliers on social media, the fact that she called the parents to tell them no dna was found when  it was.

This doesn’t sound like someone who is being told what to do, she’s acting out of her own free will and desperation to be accepted and loved by a man who has no capacity to do so. Instead of recognizing it as such, she seemed to spite the friend because he “liked” her (which rape doesn’t even suggest, but in her crazy mind it does). I really don’t understand how people think this way.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Nov 23, 2019)

Sally. said:


> Yeah at first I was having sympathy thinking she just got caught up with the wrong guy. But after the hearings, it’s clear she’s mentally impaired. the fact that she left the boyfriend alone in her apartment with her roommate after he raped her and after she had spent time at the hospital with Alexis having a rape kit performed, the fact that she retrieved a plastic bag to put over her friends face to suffocate her, the fact that she dropped the body in a park, went to sleep and then later to a party like nothing happened and then proceeded to post missing fliers on social media, the fact that she called the parents to tell them no dna was found when  it was.
> 
> This doesn’t sound like someone who is being told what to do, she’s acting out of her own free will and desperation to be accepted and loved by a man who has no capacity to do so. Instead of recognizing it as such, she seemed to spite the friend because he “liked” her (which rape doesn’t even suggest, but in her crazy mind it does). I really don’t understand how people think this way.



She’s as mentally impaired as any other murderer. She needs to be locked up for a very long time.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Nov 23, 2019)

She was probably a woman who had a lot of conduct problems, impulse problems, and/or major anger management problems in her childhood (not legally recognized) but given an opportunity to change through college.  Failed.


----------



## jasmatazz (Nov 23, 2019)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> She was probably a woman who had a lot of conduct problems, impulse problems, and/or major anger management problems in her childhood (not legally recognized) but given an opportunity to change through college.  Failed.



 I agree. Wouldn’t be surprised if she was a bully/mean girl in high school.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 16, 2021)

As of August 2020 these two haven't had a trial yet.   

Suspect in murder of Clark Atlanta Univ. student denied bond​ATLANTA, Ga. (CBS46) – An Atlanta judge denied bond to one of the suspects charged with the murder of a Clark Atlanta University student last October.

Jordyn Jones and then-boyfriend Barron Brantley are charged with the murder of Alexis Crawford, 21, and have been held at the Fulton County Jail on murder charges since their arrest in November. Defense attorneys for Jones filed a motion claiming she should be granted bail because she, "has never committed a crime and comes from a good family."

Jones’ father told police in November that she was on probation for a DUI in Michigan. Members of her family have told CBS46 they were concerned about her behavior since she began dating Brantley.

“As to the issue of no criminal history, she was in fact on probation at the time when this situation occurred and had some knowledge of her obligations under the criminal law," said a Fulton County judge during the hearing. "The court does not find that there’s been a sufficient showing to justify the reconsideration of bond, particularly in light of the misrepresentations that were made to cover up the offense. For those reasons bond will remain."

At the time of the murder, Crawford was roommates with Jones and were best friends at Clark Atlanta University. Their relationship became strained after Crawford filed a police report accusing Brantley, Jones’ boyfriend, of sexually assaulting her. The alleged incident happened the week before Crawford was murdered.

Crawford was found dead at Exchange Park in DeKalb County park days after she vanished from her off-campus apartment. Reports from Fulton Superior Court confirmed Crawford was strangled to death. Barron later admitted he choked Crawford with his hands, while Jones suffocated her with a trash bag.

Crawford’s family spoke Wednesday and expressed outrage that Jones might be released on bond. Rev. Markel Hutchins, who spoke on behalf of the family at the press conference, said even though Jones comes from a good family, in no way does that absolve her of responsibility for her actions. Crawford’s parents told Hutchins if Jones is released, they fear for the safety of two of their children who are students at Clark Atlanta University and Georgia State University.

“She put a plastic bag over her roommate and best friend’s head that in it of itself means she is on fit for society and should never see the light of day again. Period!,” exclaimed Markel.
Suspect in murder of Clark Atlanta Univ. student denied bond | News | cbs46.com


----------

